# Prayers, Please



## ChefJune (Dec 13, 2008)

Yesterday, my brother-in-law had a brain tumor removed. The same kind of surgery Teddy Kennedy had last spring.  It all came on very quickly. He fell out of bed Tuesday morning, and was in surgery by Friday.

He's at Mayo's in Phoenix.  The doctors feel they got the whole mass, and are optimistic that the remainder of the glioma can be eliminated through radiation treatments.  We are hopeful, but the overall prognosis for glioma patients is not good for the long-term.  I want him to beat the odds..... 

so please remember him in your prayers, or thoughts, or whatever way you do that sort of thing.

Thanks.


----------



## love2"Q" (Dec 13, 2008)

well wishes are being sent .. to you and your BIL ...


----------



## deelady (Dec 13, 2008)

Healing thoughts being sent his way, please keep us updated!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 13, 2008)

i'm sorry to hear it, june. he will be kept in my prayers.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 13, 2008)

Message received and understood.  I'm sending sincerest prayers and positive thoughts.  Lots of love sent, too.


----------



## marigeorge (Dec 13, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers to your brother-in-law and family.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 13, 2008)

oh, my, how upsetting, June,,,,,,,,,hope that all goes well.........try and focus on the here and now and try not worry about long term prognoses............your brother is lucky to have you and his family ...........beaming up positive thoughts.........debs


----------



## QSis (Dec 13, 2008)

You got it, June!  Sending positive and healing thoughts to your brother-in-law, and to you, as well!

We will help him beat the odds!

Lee


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 13, 2008)

Sending prayers for your BIL and you and his family.


----------



## lindatooo (Dec 13, 2008)

Mine are OTW - hugs to you and your family.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 13, 2008)

June, here's wishing that your brother-in-law has a speedy and complete recovery. I know how difficult health issues can be to deal with. Make sure your sister takes care of herself. And be assured, you can add my prayers to the list.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 13, 2008)

Prayers, good thoughts all good things on the way...
kadesma


----------



## GB (Dec 13, 2008)

You have my deepest prayers and thoughts!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 13, 2008)

prayers and {{{{{hugs}}}}}, June for you, your BIL and family.  Please do keep us posted.


----------



## miniman (Dec 14, 2008)

Thinking of you.


----------



## Russellkhan (Dec 14, 2008)

Wishing the best of recoveries for your brother in law, and strength for all your family as you support him through this.


----------



## QUEEN-GUINEVERE (Dec 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear this news, June.  Will keep him, and all his family, in prayer.  Keep positive. Prayers DO get answered!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 14, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with your BIL and family.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 14, 2008)

Hugs to you and your family and especially to your brother in law!!


----------



## pdswife (Dec 14, 2008)

Good thoughts and
warm hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 14, 2008)

Prayers and thoughts are on their way to you.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 14, 2008)

You have my prayers June.  This just happened to a friend of ours - - right down to found on a Tuesday, operated on on Friday (but the prior week).

Hugs to you...


----------



## bullseye (Dec 14, 2008)

You've got them, June.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 15, 2008)

Glad to report that so far he is doing very well, all things considered. Barbara said he was up and walking around yesterday, and they took him off the pain meds. She's hoping he will come home mid-week. That's what they're saying. The kids are going back to their respective homes.

He wants to go to Milwaukee for Christmas, Barbara nixed that, even tho it means their daughter will be alone with her kids. Doesn't seem like such a good idea this year.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Dec 15, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Glad to report that so far he is doing very well, all things considered. Barbara said he was up and walking around yesterday, and they took him off the pain meds. She's hoping he will come home mid-week. That's what they're saying. The kids are going back to their respective homes.
> 
> He wants to go to Milwaukee for Christmas, Barbara nixed that, even tho it means their daughter will be alone with her kids. Doesn't seem like such a good idea this year.


 
Thanks for the update, June.  Glad he is doing better.  
LC


----------



## jennyema (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh Wow!  That's terrible.

I'll be praying for him and your family.  Hopefully the doctors are right.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## sattie (Dec 15, 2008)

That is great news CJ!!!  And you are in my prayers!!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 15, 2008)

CJune I am glad he is doing better, Maybe their daughter could come home for Christmas  anyway I will continue to pray for them all and You to of course.


----------



## Mama (Dec 15, 2008)

Your BIL is my prayers also ChefJune.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 15, 2008)

That would be what everyone would prefer, James, but she can't because her ex-husband is demanding to have the boys on Christmas Day.

I can't write here what I think about HIM.......


----------



## Glorie (Dec 15, 2008)

Sending prayers of healing and strength for all  )


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 15, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> That would be what everyone would prefer, James, but she can't because her ex-husband is demanding to have the boys on Christmas Day.
> 
> I can't write here what I think about HIM.......


 

_I am so sorry, I would listen too, I understand stuff like that, But here is a Hug and a Pray that will change.    Hugs and Love James_


----------



## kadesma (Dec 16, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> That would be what everyone would prefer, James, but she can't because her ex-husband is demanding to have the boys on Christmas Day.
> 
> I can't write here what I think about HIM.......


I can imagine what you think of him and I'll add my 2 pennies to it..But if it's any help, when we treat people with meanness it comes back to us much worse than what we give out..All that really counts is that the children are left out of the unhappiness, that they if possible don't see or hear it..I'll pray for that for them and that they have a blessed Christmas
kadesma


----------



## Bilby (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your BIL ChefJune but glad to hear that he is due to be released soon.  I am a firm believer that medicine is based on averages but that we as individuals make up those figures that produce the average, and that therefore, there is no reason why we can not be one of those extremes (in a good way of course) that helps to get that average.  Here's hoping that he is one of those results and that he has a long life of good health in front of him.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 19, 2008)

Just had a phone call from my niece with the great news that Ron was examined this morning by the neurologist and the oncologist, and there is not one trace of the tumor in his head!

Great news!  They said he does not need any more treatment, just a follow-up exam in 3 months.

Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts.  We are SO relieved.


----------



## pdswife (Dec 19, 2008)

WONDERFUL!!!!!  I"m so glad!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 19, 2008)

I am happy for your news Chef June!  I have been praying for the whole situation.


----------



## Russellkhan (Dec 20, 2008)

Great news! Glad to hear it.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 20, 2008)

So very happy for your BIL especially and for you Chef June.  May he continue to recover strongly.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 20, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> Just had a phone call from my niece with the great news that Ron was examined this morning by the neurologist and the oncologist, and there is not one trace of the tumor in his head!
> 
> Great news!  They said he does not need any more treatment, just a follow-up exam in 3 months.
> 
> Thanks for all the prayers and good thoughts.  We are SO relieved.



been there and know the relief......


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 20, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!What a wonderful Christmas present!!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 20, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> been there and know the relief......


 
Me too. 
Years ago, my dad's lung cancer was caught very early--a shadow was seen on an x-ray. He had a biopsy and immediate right upper lobectomy. Since it was caught so soon, he didn't need any chemo or radiation. He was very lucky. He lived a very long time after that as well.

This is truly a Christmas miracle. Hold close to your loved ones.

I am so happy for you and your family, ChefJune.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 20, 2008)

Great news.


----------



## bullseye (Dec 23, 2008)

Good news, ChefJune.


----------

